# MTB - 8/3/08 - Nassahegan



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking to do a MTB ride on Sunday.  I'll most likely hit up Nass, but not sure on the time yet.  I was going to do the morning (preferred), but it looks like it might rain in the morning, so afternoon/evening might work better.  Anyone else wanna get together for a ride?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 31, 2008)

Im in possibly with a friend of mine...who is  a great MTBer like me...Jonnypoach is in vt for the weekend


steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I could probably swing an evening ride. Maybe like a 5:30 start?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

That's possible.  I was hoping to get out earlier though.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 1, 2008)

Count me as a maybe

Brian,
If I can make it we could start ealier do a nice long loop and meet Greg around 5:30 for more.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Count me as a maybe
> 
> Brian,
> If I can make it we could start ealier do a nice long loop and meet Greg around 5:30 for more.



That sounds like a good idea, except then Greg will really kick our asses since we'll be tired and he'll be fresh.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That sounds like a good idea, except then Greg will really kick our asses since we'll be tired and he'll be fresh.



But atleast we will have an excuse for him kicking our ass.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> But atleast we will have an excuse for him kicking our ass.



This is true.  Good point


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's possible.  I was hoping to get out earlier though.



Certainly don't plan around me if something else works better for you. Maybe we'll cross paths as you said...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

What time are you guys looking to ride? I can probably start at 5 or 6. If it's too late I will go solo.


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What time are you guys looking to ride? I can probably start at 5 or 6. If it's too late I will go solo.



I'll join you around then.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll join you around then.




Brian, if you still want to start earlier we can hook up for an early pre-ride and then meet up wih Greg & Jeff. Sound like a plan? What time do you want to meet?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian, if you still want to start earlier we can hook up for an early pre-ride and then meet up wih Greg & Jeff. Sound like a plan? What time do you want to meet?



That sounds good, if we met at 4:00 that'll give us more than enough time to go for a little ride before meeting up with the others.

Greg and Jeff where are you planning to ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That sounds good, if we met at 4:00 that'll give us more than enough time to go for a little ride before meeting up with the others.
> 
> Greg and Jeff where are you planning to ride?



works for me!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> works for me!



Okay, see ya at 4:00.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Okay, see ya at 4:00.



Are you guys getting rain down there. I just had a freaking monsoon blow through for about 45 minutes.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Are you guys getting rain down there. I just had a freaking monsoon blow through for about 45 minutes.



Yeah, we had some heavy rain roll through here a couple of hours ago.  It appears to have stopped for now though.  That's the main reason I decided to go on a later ride tomorrow, to let the trails drain a bit...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone heard from Steve? he mentioned earlier in this thread he might be coming with a friend.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

Had the storms go through here a few hours ago. Right now it is really nice out, sunny and very little humidity.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg / Jeff

what time should Brian and I plan to meet you two?


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking like 5:30 is the best I can do. I can also do early morning, i.e. 7:30, but the weather looks iffy. Steve is in for an evening ride I think.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg/Jeff, what trails are you planning on riding?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2008)

I sure wouldn't mind hitting up B-street at some point during the ride. It would be fun to actually ride the whole thing.

By the way, Red is already back on his bike. He asked me to go riding this morning but I couldn't make it. So he and Chris went solo. He also picked one hell of a ride for his first one back. It starts off with over 2.5 miles of climbinguke:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that Red is back on his bike.

Technically we did ride all of B-street, it's pretty short.  The part where we had trouble was a different trail.  We'll incorporate that trail into the ride somehow....  That's why I'm trying to figure out what they're going to want to ride so that we can ride something different before they get there...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll shoot for 5:30 too. I'd like to ride the Sessions area, but really doesn't matter. If you want to pick a map and post the link I will load it to the GPS.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

5:30 sounds good. I'll do anything off of Scoville. Looks like this morning was a winner; too bad the forecast suggested otherwise...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like they reversed the forecast, now it's nice this morning with possible shower this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

effin weather, it's beautiful this morning... :roll:  Oh well, hopefully it stays night for the ride later....


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> effin weather, it's beautiful this morning... :roll:  Oh well, hopefully it stays night for the ride later....



Any chance you guys can get out earlier? I can ride anytime.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Any chance you guys can get out earlier? I can ride anytime.



Now that I didn't make it out in the morning 4 is gonna be about the best I can do.  I want to spend some time with the family before heading out.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeff - how early can you do? I might push for the 4 pm start time.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

Brian asked me to post.

He said you guys can do a little loop at 4PM and meet back at the parking lot at 5:30PM for those who can't make it earlier, like the original plan.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian asked me to post.
> 
> He said you guys can do a little loop at 4PM and meet back at the parking lot at 5:30PM for those who can't make it earlier, like the original plan.



That's what I'm planning on at this point, and I probably won't check back in until right before I leave for the ride.  We'll do a nice loop south of Scoville and then head back to the lot for 5:30 to meet up with the rest of the group.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's what I'm planning on at this point, and I probably won't check back in until right before I leave for the ride.  We'll do a nice loop south of Scoville and then head back to the lot for 5:30 to meet up with the rest of the group.



See you at 4:00

Anyone know if Steve is coming?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

Ill be there not sure what time but 4 or 530......

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll be there at 4 pm. I can ride for about 45 minutes with the 5:30 crew.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll be there at 4 pm. I can ride for about 45 minutes with the 5:30 crew.



Bummer you have to cut it short.  We'll do something good between 4:00 and 5:30.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Bummer you have to cut it short.  We'll do something good between 4:00 and 5:30.



Cant you do math...he has to leave by 6:15....

I will be leaving by 3:00 to be there for 4:00. I will PM you guys my cell just incase


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got home, just need to get some food in me and take a shower to clean the sand off of me. Will shoot for 4.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Cant you do math...he has to leave by 6:15....
> 
> I will be leaving by 3:00 to be there for 4:00. I will PM you guys my cell just incase



I can do the math, what I meant is that we'll do something good in the first ride since he won't have a lot of time in the second ride...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I just got home, just need to get some food in me and take a shower to clean the sand off of me. Will shoot for 4.



Cool, well if you make it and Steve manages to make it by 4 then we won't have to go back to the lot for 5:30...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

You better appreciate that I am giving up my nap for this.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You better appreciate that I am giving up my nap for this.


Awwww, poor baby!








Have fun, guys!  It's a beautiful day out there!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

When you start creeping near 40, you'll look forward to the afternoon nap:-D


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, I already have a healthy appreciation for a good nap.  The kids just don't let me. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

TR thread here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/32803-nassahegan-burlington-ct-8-3-08-a.html


----------

